# How early should you look for a breeder?



## linsty (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site. My husband and I are looking to adopt a maltese puppy in the spring. I have started doing research on finding a breeder and the breed in general and was wondering how early I should contact a breeder? We live in chicago, and I looked on the AKC breeder list and noted a few in our area. I know good breeders do not always have puppies availble. Do you think it is too early now to contact one? Also, does anyone have a good one to recommend in the Chicago area? Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think you're very smart to start looking now. Good breeders don't necessarily have pups available at all times, so it's wise to develop a relationship with someone you trust. I don't have any tips for you in the Chicago area. Maybe someone near there will see this and respond.
[attachment=29918:new_Bonnie_welcome.jpg]


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Hello everyone, I'm new to this site. My husband and I are looking to adopt a maltese puppy in the spring. I have started doing research on finding a breeder and the breed in general and was wondering how early I should contact a breeder? We live in chicago, and I looked on the AKC breeder list and noted a few in our area. I know good breeders do not always have puppies availble. Do you think it is too early now to contact one? Also, does anyone have a good one to recommend in the Chicago area? Thanks![/B]



Hi,

Spring isn't that far away so I'd make contact with breeders now. Go to www.americanmaltese.org and look at the breeder list. There are a lot of good breeders in Michigan and Illinois.

Good luck with their search.

Cathy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It is definately not too early to start looking for a breeder. We've had members whose search has taken a year. The good breeders, the reputable ones, usually have a waiting list, especially for females. Often a litter will be all one sex, too, or may only be one puppy.

We have a couple of members who have gotten puppies form Tamar Maltese and been very pleased:

http://www.jvlnet.com/~thauptman/


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

By all means, start looking now! Look for reputable breeders and contact them now. They don't always have pups available! 

There was a post on this forum on "who's your favorite breeder" - you might want to search for that and read it. Different breeders have different looks to their malts. That's the way I'm going the next time I'm ready for a pup.


----------



## linsty (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!! I just emailed a few. Hopefully i will get some replies soon!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i looked at breeders for a solid year before i decided on getting another malt. it's never to early to look! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

yes i have to agree, it's definitely not too early! Good luck with your search and keep us posted!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree....start making contacts now. You never know how long the wait can be. With both Ben and Emma I got lucky. They both came from reputable breeders and when I called each of their breeders, they told me they would be available w/in a few weeks. I got especially lucky w/Emma b/c I expected her wait to be like a year....and to my surprise she was available w/in the month! But you never know...it could be quick, it could take months. Good luck with getting your new pup!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> It is definately not too early to start looking for a breeder. We've had members whose search has taken a year. The good breeders, the reputable ones, usually have a waiting list, especially for females. Often a litter will be all one sex, too, or may only be one puppy.
> 
> We have a couple of members who have gotten puppies form Tamar Maltese and been very pleased:
> 
> http://www.jvlnet.com/~thauptman/[/B]


Marj, is this Tammy someone we know here? The dogs on the website are mostly born 9 yrs. ago, so surely there are different breeding dogs now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471732
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that too. I wonder if they're even still breeding.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kristi, Lexi and Nikki's mom, got her Nikki from Tammy just a couple of years ago. She's our #3 poster, but she doesn't post here much anymore.

Tammy's name is still on the current AMA breeder list, too.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I started doing my research about 6months in advance. I looked at sites and found the person who appealed to me the most. After I narrowed it down I called the 2 or 3 names I had and spoke to each one on the phone. At the time Josy didn't have anyone available but I waited for one of her pups because I really felt good about her. I got my baby from Josymir Maltese and I couldn't be happier.

A lot of times they don't have anything available so be willing to wait. Getting the right puppy from a good breeder is very important.
Good luck


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I started doing my research about 6months in advance. I looked at sites and found the person who appealed to me the most. After I narrowed it down I called the 2 or 3 names I had and spoke to each one on the phone. At the time Josy didn't have anyone available but I waited for one of her pups because I really felt good about her. I got my baby from Josymir Maltese and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> A lot of times they don't have anything available so be willing to wait. Getting the right puppy from a good breeder is very important.
> Good luck[/B]


You'll have to post a picture of your puppy. I have fallen in love with Garrettsmom's Winnie who is also from Josy.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you add a picture into the message?


----------

